

Programming tool: The whiteboard marker - icefox
http://benjamin-meyer.blogspot.com/2011/04/programming-tool-whiteboard-marker.html

======
zachc
+1 for the melamine boards, commonly sold as "shower board" or "tile board".

I bought $30s worth and covered 3 of my walls with it -works great as a cheap
white board.

------
dfranke
For any notation consisting of ASCII characters, I find that an emacs scratch
buffer makes a better brain-extension than a board does. But when I'm thinking
in terms of diagrams and math notation, having a chalkboard next to me (a
_real_ chalkboard) is a huge help.

